# Fall/Fälle



## gaer

Who and all,

It's too bad we can't change the title of a thread. It bothers me to see "Auf allem Fall/ auf jedem Fall?", because that's going to totally screw up anyone who does a search. It's messy to start a new thread that looks like it's about the same thing, but it's messier to continue in one that no one will ever be able to find in the future because the thread title is Denglish.

I think you mentioned these:


			
				Who said:
			
		

> auf alle Fälle means the same as "auf jeden Fall"
> in jedem Fall I think it's a BIT archaic nowadays, but it's still used very formally
> jedenfalls the one that I would always use, but never in a formal writing as yours: appropriated in speech and in formal letters


I was a bit dense. I do believe I've seen people use these interchangeably:

auf alle Fälle/auf jeden Fall

LEO defines "auf jeden Fall" as "anyway", but I truly think that is misleading. Because I just saw it in a letter to me today, with the meaning of "absolutely", "definitely". I am becoming more and more suspicious of LEO results, because definitions get included that are rare or just plain wrong.

I trust this:

*auf* jeden F., auf alle Fälle (_unbedingt_) musst du zum Arzt gehen; sie möchte auf jeden F. ihr Ziel erreichen

And that totally backs up what you said, right?

I'm not so sure about "jedenfalls". This seems more like our phrases, "anyway", "in any case", "at any rate", "in any event", "nevertheless".

Does this seem correct to you?

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

> I'm not so sure about "jedenfalls". This seems more like our phrases, "anyway", "in any case", "at any rate", "in any event", "nevertheless".



I don't think so. I use it quite frequently to say "auf jeden Fall" or "für alle Fälle" or "wenigstens", which squares with what Duden has to say.

Duden (Universalwörterbuch):

je|den|falls  <Adv.>: knüpft an etw. zuvor Gesagtes an: 
 a) auf jeden Fall: sie ist j. eine fähige Mitarbeiterin; Tatsache ist j., dass sie nicht kommen kann; 
 b) wenigstens, zumindest: ich j. (was mich betrifft) habe keine Lust mehr.

Duden (Synonyme):

1}jedenfalls: in jedem Falle, vor allem, jedoch; besonders.
2}jedenfalls: also, dennoch.

Some examples offered by my bilingual German-Czech dictionary:

Ich nehme jedenfalls einen Schirm mit (I interpret this as _für alle Fälle_).
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jedenfalls hat sie ihn verlassen (_auf jeden Fall_).
Wir hatten tolles Wetter im Urlaub, jedenfalls in der ersten Woche (_wenigstens/vor allem_).

Jana


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> auf alle Fälle/auf jeden Fall
> 
> LEO defines "auf jeden Fall" as "anyway", but I truly think that is misleading. Because I just saw it in a letter to me today, with the meaning of "absolutely", "definitely". I am becoming more and more suspicious of LEO results, because definitions get included that are rare or just plain wrong.
> 
> I trust this:
> 
> *auf* jeden F., auf alle Fälle (_unbedingt_) musst du zum Arzt gehen; sie möchte auf jeden F. ihr Ziel erreichen
> 
> And that totally backs up what you said, right?
> 
> I'm not so sure about "jedenfalls". This seems more like our phrases, "anyway", "in any case", "at any rate", "in any event", "nevertheless".
> 
> Does this seem correct to you?
> 
> Gaer


Yes, "jedenfalls" is much like "anyway" or "nevertheless" - "Jedenfalls haben wir es geschafft hier zusammen zu kommen".

"Auf jeden Fall" is more like "absolutely", "definitely" or "unbedingt" like in the example you gave above.  

Wouldn't be "at any rate", "by all means" atc. also be more like "Auf jeden Fall" or "unbedingt"?  Or am I mislead here?

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I use it quite frequently to say "auf jeden Fall" or "für alle Fälle" or "wenigstens", which squares with what Duden has to say.
> 
> Duden (Universalwörterbuch):
> 
> je|den|falls  <Adv.>: knüpft an etw. zuvor Gesagtes an:
> a) auf jeden Fall: sie ist j. eine fähige Mitarbeiterin; Tatsache ist j., dass sie nicht kommen kann;
> b) wenigstens, zumindest: ich j. (was mich betrifft) habe keine Lust mehr.
> 
> Duden (Synonyme):
> 
> 1}jedenfalls: in jedem Falle, vor allem, jedoch; besonders.
> 2}jedenfalls: also, dennoch.
> 
> Some examples offered by my bilingual German-Czech dictionary:
> 
> (1)Ich nehme jedenfalls einen Schirm mit (I interpret this as _für alle Fälle_).
> (2)Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jedenfalls hat sie ihn verlassen (_auf jeden Fall_).
> (3)Wir hatten tolles Wetter im Urlaub, jedenfalls in der ersten Woche (_wenigstens/vor allem_).
> 
> Jana



Let me interpret it by a German view:

(1) auf jeden Fall, ... egal, was du sagst ...
(2) zumindest, ... es steht fest, dass ...
(3) zumindest, ... eigentlich nicht, aber glücklicherweise ein wenig ...

These are my synonyms. Jana, repalce them by your suggestions, and let me know what you think about them.


----------



## Jana337

Im 2. Beispiel kann ich mir "zumindest" nur sehr schwer vorstellen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Im 2. Beispiel kann ich mir "zumindest" nur sehr schwer vorstellen.
> 
> Jana



Es geht, aber wenn ich länger darüber nachdenke, merke ich, dass du mit "auf jeden Fall" auch Recht hast.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> Es geht, aber wenn ich länger darüber nachdenke, merke ich, dass du mit "auf jeden Fall" auch Recht hast.



Ich versuche noch immer, den zweiten Satz mit "zumindest" zu bilden. Es klappt leider nicht, und wenn schon, dann auf einen so langen Umweg, dass man analogisch irgendwelches Wort hineinzwängen könnte.
Könntest du deine Gedanken eventuell ausfürlicher niederschreiben?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich versuche noch immer, den zweiten Satz mit "zumindest" zu bilden. Es klappt leider nicht, und wenn schon, dann auf eine*m* so langen Umweg, dass man analogisch irgend*ein* Wort hineinzwängen könnte. Den Sinn dieses Satzes verstehe ich nicht.
> Könntest du deine Gedanken eventuell ausfürlicher niederschreiben?
> 
> Jana



Na ja, lass ihn mich noch einmal wiederholen, dann sehe ich ihn beim Antworten besser:

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jedenfalls hat sie ihn verlassen (auf jeden Fall).

Man kann hier "zumindest" nur unter der Vorraussetzung benutzen, dass man den Inhalt genau kennt. Wenn man weiß, dass er 100%-ig verlassen wurde, dann kann man doch "es steht fest, dass" einsetzen, nicht wahr? Und da "zumindest" in diesem Falle das Gleiche wie "feststehen" aussagen kann, ist es möglich durch Betonung der Worte "zumindest" bzw. "sie" den Satz aussagekräftiger zu machen, d.h. man weiß es hundertprozentig. Schwierig zu erklären, vielleicht kriegt es jemand anders besser hin.


----------



## gaer

Who said:
			
		

> Here you have corrected Jana:
> 
> Ich versuche noch immer, den zweiten Satz mit "zumindest" zu bilden. Es klappt leider nicht, und wenn schon, dann auf eine*m* so langen Umweg, dass man analogisch irgend*ein* Wort hineinzwängen könnte. *Den Sinn dieses Satzes verstehe ich nicht.*
> Könntest du deine Gedanken eventuell ausfürlicher niederschreiben?


You added the underlined sentence, didn't you? I think Jana was saying that this example was a problem:


			
				Who said:
			
		

> (2) zumindest, ... es steht fest, dass ...


 


			
				Jana said:
			
		

> Es klappt leider nicht, und wenn schon, dann auf einem so langen Umweg, dass man analog irgendein Wort hineinzwängen könnte.


I THINK Jana was saying this:
Unfortunately it doesn't work, and if it does, then in such a circuitous way that you could force any "analogous" word in there.

Here is my info, from the site I use:

http://www.dwds.de/cgi-bin/dwds/test/query.cgi?wdg=1

I think, again, the Duden site is all but useless, because there are no example sentences. Without examples, without context, these short little "thumbnail" descriptions are useless to me. That's why I need sentences, such as the ones below:

*zumindest* /_Adv._/ _zum mindesten, wenigstens_: *zumindest* äußerlich war er ruhig und gelassen; wenn du dich schon nicht zu ihnen setzen willst, so mußt du sie doch *zumindest* begrüßen; sie hatte keine Freunde, *zumindest* niemanden, dem sie sich anvertraut hätte; der Autor hat kein Tagebuch geführt, *zumindest* hat man in seinem Nachlaß keines gefunden; er wollte es seinem Rivalen *zumindest* gleichtun, ihn vielleicht sogar übertreffen 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I THINK Jana was saying this:
> Unfortunately it doesn't work, and if it does, then in such a circuitous way that you could force any "analogous" word in there.



Oh sorry, I forgot to post a reply here!
Yes, Gaer's interpretation is absolutely correct.

Jana


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Yes, "jedenfalls" is much like "anyway" or "nevertheless" - "Jedenfalls haben wir es geschafft hier zusammen zu kommen".
> 
> "Auf jeden Fall" is more like "absolutely", "definitely" or "unbedingt" like in the example you gave above.
> 
> Wouldn't be "at any rate", "by all means" atc. also be more like "Auf jeden Fall" or "unbedingt"? Or am I mislead here?
> 
> Axl


I'm not sure what you meant at the end. The problem with these words is that they are easier to use than to define.

You are right. "At any rate" may or may not work. "Anyway" is the best word for me, if I have to pick one English word. See what you think about this:

*jeden-:* *-falls* /_Adv._; _knüpft stets an Vorangegangenes an_/ _bestimmt, sicher, auf alle Fälle_: wir haben alle gut gefrühstückt, ich *jedenfalls*; wir müssen etwas für die Familie tun, *jedenfalls* für die Kinder; er ist sehr erfahren, *jedenfalls* auf seinem Gebiet; Frau Finze hat fünf Söhne. Jedenfalls ist Herr Weiler dieser Meinung

2; _nach, trotz dem, was vorangegangen ist_: wir müssen *jedenfalls* am 20. auf alle Fälle mit der Arbeit fertig sein; es ist *jedenfalls* ratsam, daß Sie erst um 8 Uhr zu mir kommen; wenn auch alle abreisen, bleibe ich *jedenfalls* noch hier; wir treffen uns *jedenfalls* (_wie besprochen_) an der Ecke; er ist doch *jedenfalls* ein ordentlicher Kerl; ich weiß nicht, wo die Kinder sind, sie haben *jedenfalls* hier gespielt; »Sie hatten *jedenfalls*... ursprünglich beabsichtigt, nach der Scheidung sich diesem anderen Mann zu verbinden?« 

I NEED these sentences. When I read the key words in the definitions, they are not enough. I need context, and the sentences give me the context I need to get a sense of what I understand and don't understand.

Do the rest of you agree with the example sentences here?

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

Let me give you some example sentences to clarify what I meant:




> Yes, "jedenfalls" is much like "anyway" or "nevertheless" - "Jedenfalls haben wir es geschafft hier zusammen zu kommen".


 - "Anyway, we managed to meet here" 



> "Auf jeden Fall" is more like "absolutely", "definitely" or "unbedingt" like in the example you gave above.


"Möchtest du mit dem Auto fahren? - Auf jeden Fall!" - "Would you like to go by car? - Absolutely!"
"Gefällt dir das Bild? - Unbedingt" - "Do you like the painting? - At any rate!"


> Wouldn't be "at any rate", "by all means" atc. also be more like "Auf jeden Fall" or "unbedingt"? Or am I mislead here?


"Kann ich den Namen in der Kundenliste aufführen? - Auf jeden Fall" - "May I list the name in the customer list? - By all means!"

Das waren Beispiele dafür, an was ich gedacht hatte: als bestätigende Antworten. Als universell einsetzbares Wort ist "anyway" sicher das beste, da gebe ich dir recht.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, I forgot to post a reply here!
> Yes, Gaer's interpretation is absolutely correct.
> 
> Jana



But what the hell do you mean by "...dass man analog irgendein Wort hineinzwängen könnte". You want to insert an extra word? Why?


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> But what the hell do you mean by "...dass man analog irgendein Wort hineinzwängen könnte". You want to insert an extra word? Why?



Ich will nicht. Ich glaube, dass - wenn man versucht, den Satz mit "zumindest" zu sagen - man zu viele Kompromisse machen muss (in dem Sinne, dass sich der Sinn der Aussage komplett verändert). Gaers Erklärung meines Beitrags trifft meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich will nicht. Ich glaube, dass - wenn man versucht, den Satz mit "zumindest" zu sagen - man zu viele Kompromisse machen muss (in dem Sinne, dass sich der Sinn der Aussage komplett verändert). Gaers Erklärung meines Beitrags trifft meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu.
> 
> Jana



Deswegen habe ich doch gesagt, man muss den gesamten Inhalt kenne, um dieses Wort benutzen zu können. Sind wir uns jetzt einig?


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich doch gesagt, man muss den gesamten Inhalt kenne, um dieses Wort benutzen zu können. Sind wir uns jetzt einig?



Wenn du denn Satz umschreibst und dabei "zumindest" explizit benutzt, könnten wir die Einheit anstreben. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wenn du denn Satz umschreibst und dabei "zumindest" explizit benutzt, könnten wir die Einheit anstreben.
> 
> Jana



Mache einen Vorschlag!

Ich bin immer wieder von deinen Fremdwörterkenntnissen beeindruckt.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> Mache einen Vorschlag!



Haha . Mehrmals habe ich dir geschrieben, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht geht. Und jetzt willst du mich damit beauftragen?



> Ich bin immer wieder von deinen Fremdwörterkenntnissen beeindruckt.



Das grenzt schon an eine Beleidigung! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Haha . Mehrmals habe ich dir geschrieben, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht geht. Und jetzt willst du mich damit beauftragen?



Na, du scheinst ja offensichtlich besser Deutsch zu können als ich. Bitte, jetzt bist du dran: Ich habe dir gesagt, es geht. Jetzt erfinde eine bessere Umschreibung!



> Das grenzt schon an eine Beleidigung!



Das war gar nicht beleidigend gemeint.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> Na, du scheinst ja offensichtlich besser Deutsch zu können als ich. Bitte, jetzt bist du dran: Ich habe dir gesagt, es geht. Jetzt erfinde eine bessere Umschreibung!



Gut, ich weiß schon, wovon ich in der heutigen Nacht träumen werde 




> Das war gar nicht beleidigend gemeint.



Ich fand's eher amüsant.

Gute Nacht!

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gut, ich weiß schon, wovon ich in der heutigen Nacht träumen werde



Lass dir was Schönes einfallen! Ich erwarte morgen dann deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Let me give you some example sentences to clarify what I meant:
> 
> "Gefällt dir das Bild? - Unbedingt" - "Do you like the painting? - At any rate!"


Axl,

Everything is crystal clear except for one thing:

"Gefällt dir das Bild? - Unbedingt" 
"Do you like the painting?" - "Definitely/absolutely/without question."

And so on. But not "at any rate". This has a totally different meaning.

"I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. At least I haven't quit trying though."

"I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. *At any rate*, I haven't quit trying though."

The meaning is close to "anyway" SOMETIMES, close to "at least" or "however" SOMETIMES. It's a very difficult phrase to define. That's why I said these little phrases are easier to use than to define.

If you check "at any rate" on LEO, the answers there are simply not correct. Or they are highly misleading. We use "as any rate" as a kind of "throw-away" phrase. It's very idiomatic. The only definition that matches the common one is: "wengistens". I just asked my wife. She immediately replied, for "at any rate", "at least". 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. *At any rate*, I haven't quit trying though."



One question: Does "at any rate" go well with "though"? In German, it doesn't:

Ich mache weiter Fehler und werde dadurch entmutigt. Jedenfalls habe ich es dennoch nicht unterlassen können.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> Lass dir was Schönes einfallen! Ich erwarte morgen dann deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.



Ursprünglich: Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jedenfalls hat sie ihn verlassen.

Mein Entstellungsvorschag (ja, ich bin bei weitem nicht überzeugt): Ich weiß nichts Näheres, aber zumindest das steht fest, dass sie ihn tatsächlich verlassen hat.

Und jetzt bin ich neugierig!

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ursprünglich: Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jedenfalls hat sie ihn verlassen.
> 
> Mein Entstellungsvorschag (ja, ich bin bei weitem nicht überzeugt): Ich weiß nichts Näheres, aber zumindest das steht fest, dass sie ihn tatsächlich verlassen hat.
> 
> Und jetzt bin ich neugierig!
> 
> Jana



Wennschon, dennschon!

Ich weiß nichts Näheres, aber eines steht zumindest fest: Sie hat ihn tatsächlich verlassen. 

Na ja, ich bin zwar sicher, jeder würde deinen Vorschlag bzw. meinen korrigierten verstehen, aber mein ursprünglicher Satz ist auch okay. Warten wir einfach auf Axl oder Ralf, die werden es hoffentlich bestätigen.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> One question: Does "at any rate" go well with "though"? In German, it doesn't:
> 
> Ich mache weiter Fehler und werde dadurch entmutigt. Jedenfalls habe ich es dennoch nicht unterlassen können.


Who,

_"I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. *At any rate*, I haven't quit trying though."_

Here is my sentence. First, let me attempt to replace the phrase in question with a few others. The first would be the closest, I think:

1) "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. At least, I haven't quit trying though."
2) "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. In spite of that, I haven't quit trying though."
3) "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. Even so, I haven't quit trying though."
4) "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. Anyway, I haven't quit trying though."
5) "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. Nevertheless, I haven't quit trying though."
6) "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. However, I haven't quit trying though."

I think sentence number one is by far the closest in meaning. This is REALLY hard to explain, because these short phrases all have different meanings when they are used in different sentences. Context could change most of them. I think this is why there are so many difinitions of such words or phrases on LEO. Perhaps the people who suggested some of the definitions that seem wrong to me would work in particular sentences. I'm talking about the English words. I simply don't know.

I offer this as my own idea of what I would try to say, in German, but PLEASE understand that when I move from English to German, the result is normally terrible. I'm going to use your sentences as a crutch, all right?

Although LEO gives one definition of "jedenfalls" as "at any rate", I don't think it would fit at all in my sentence. I'm not at all sure about  "dennoch". 

_"Ich mache weiter Fehler und werde dadurch entmutigt. Wenigstens habe ich es nicht unterlassen können."_

I'm sure you could come up with a better German solution. I'm only trying to clarify the English meaning. Okay? 

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> Axl,
> 
> Everything is crystal clear except for one thing:
> 
> "Gefällt dir das Bild? - Unbedingt"
> "Do you like the painting?" - "Definitely/absolutely/without question."
> 
> And so on. But not "at any rate". This has a totally different meaning.
> 
> "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. At least I haven't quit trying though."
> 
> "I keep on making mistakes, and I get discouraged. *At any rate*, I haven't quit trying though."
> 
> The meaning is close to "anyway" SOMETIMES, close to "at least" or "however" SOMETIMES. It's a very difficult phrase to define. That's why I said these little phrases are easier to use than to define.
> 
> If you check "at any rate" on LEO, the answers there are simply not correct. Or they are highly misleading. We use "as any rate" as a kind of "throw-away" phrase. It's very idiomatic. The only definition that matches the common one is: "wengistens". I just asked my wife. She immediately replied, for "at any rate", "at least".
> 
> Gaer


Gaer,

thank you for pointing that out!  I actually had a wrong concept of "at any rate" so far. (Hey, this is the hell of a forum - even my English mistakes get ironed out in the German forum  *watching out for the forum police*)

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Gaer,
> 
> thank you for pointing that out! I actually had a wrong concept of "at any rate" so far. (Hey, this is the hell of a forum - even my English mistakes get ironed out in the German forum  *watching out for the forum police*)
> 
> Axl


Axl,

"At any rate" could warrant a LONG discussion in the English forum, but it also belongs here because of the translation problems. I'm almost convinced that sometimes we run into words that are untranslatable by themselves, and this causes even dictionaries to be confusing. We are forced to absorb the meanings of many words and phrases in context, and when we do this in more than one language, we translate from one to the other by feel, and in the end, I think "feel" is the only thing that works. 

Gaer


----------

